

Show HN: Typographing - a tool for finding fonts - fynyky
http://typographing.com/

======
dfc
Its unfortunate that it displays every style of the font. Instead of being
able to scan different fonts next to each other you get to see what how
FontX's regular, bold, light and condensed variants compare to each other...

------
baobaosaur
nice interface! simple to use and super fast.

